# Installtion of 3/8"gromets for WSM and Maverick ET732 Temp probe



## smokingfrank (Apr 11, 2013)

I just bought a set of 3/8" grommets from grills4U to modify my weber smokey mountain to accept the Maverick ET 732 temp probe. Has anyone used these grommets and any advice on installation. Is there a better way to modify the WSM to accept the Maverick probes.


----------



## billmc40 (Apr 11, 2013)

Can you post a link to the website
Bill


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 11, 2013)

I think there's a better way: simply cut a slot in the top edge of the center section.  I don't have to thread wires through holes -- I simply sweep them into the slot.













IMG_1129.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 11, 2013)

P1010014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 27, 2012






  Got to Ace or the big box store..

 Get 2 pieces of threaded tube  (3/8 or 1/2)  they come in many lengths ..and 4 nuts to hold them..

 Drill holes ...mount the inserts..you dont need to pay extra at somebodies site..it is simple..

While you are there get flat washers to put behind the top grate holders....


----------



## smokingfrank (Apr 11, 2013)

This the site. If the are sold out, CahunBandit.com has them.

http://www.4thegrill.com/thermometer-sensor-grommets/thermometer-sensor-grommets-3/8-pair/


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2013)

Look below my signature line and you will see link for WSM mods. It is the $5 eyelett mod I did using lamp rod parts from Home Depot.


----------

